

ASP.NET or Java? - sgman

At my company, we are trying to make a decision on whether to use ASP.NET or Java for our web app. We are planning to host our app on EC2, and developers on the team are split on which to use (no clear consensus either way). Thoughts from folks who have used both?
======
kin
I've done projects in both and I would say to go with Java. It is much more
widely used, fast, capable of much more, and has a great documentation.

~~~
amackera
I am inclined to agree. The open source nature of Java and many of its tools
make it a more appealing choice to me.

------
steveplace
The site's running slow, but I'm pretty sure searchyc.com will have some good
information. I'm pretty sure this discussion has been hashed out before.

------
mpk
I've written code in almost everything under the sun and don't really give a
damn one way or another.

That said, choose Java.

If you have to choose between C# and Java, go with Java because the JVM runs
everywhere and the dotNet runtime runs only on Windows (excepting Mono).

Go with Java. You can run everywhere there's a JVM and you have access to
better libraries.

------
graywh
Are those really your only two options? What were your reasons for narrowing
it down this far?

Off the record, I lean away from Java.

------
icey
What sort of skill set do you have in house? That should probably be among the
things you use to decide.

All things being equal, I would probably go with Java. I'm a Microsoft stack
developer today and it's fine; but there seems to be a better ecosystem in the
Java world.

